# Dare To Be: A Disney Star (March 06th - March 20th)



## Laura (Mar 5, 2006)

This fortnights theme is Disney Star. It was chosen by a recent runner-up Linab5.

Good luck girlis!


----------



## Laura (Mar 5, 2006)

Pics to follow


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

What a great theme Linab5!! I can't wait to see the entries!

Maybe I'll get off my butt and participate this time :laughing:


----------



## bluebird26 (Mar 5, 2006)

ehehe


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow! How is that for cool? I had never even fathomed the idea. This should be fun!!


----------



## lilla (Mar 6, 2006)

:clap Great pick Lina!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 6, 2006)

You should! Is there a Disney bandit anywhere? :laughno:


----------



## anne7 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ooh, I LOVE this idea! I can't wait to see everyone's entries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Mar 6, 2006)

cute idea,..how about tinker Bell??????))))))))


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 6, 2006)

this should be fun..! cant wait to see the entry's!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 6, 2006)

Fun pick Lina!

Can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## Maja (Mar 6, 2006)

Wow, great pick Lina! This one should be so much fun!


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the entries for this!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 6, 2006)

OH! I hope someone does MULAN! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE Mulan!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Stephanie (Mar 6, 2006)

who is that kee?


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 6, 2006)

Megara from Disney's Hercules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Mar 7, 2006)

YAY! i'm excited for this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 7, 2006)

boy i must be out of the loop, i dont know half of the chracters...lol


----------



## gotchabear (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, hope I can also contribute to this DTB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here are some more pictures for inspiration!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In order(for those who aren't too familiar with Disney characters) : Ariel (the little mermaid), 2 pics of Belle (beauty and the beast).. 2 pics of Esmeralda (the hunchback of notre dame), Jasmine (aladdin), Ariel (again), Pocahontas and Tinkerbell (Peter Pan)..


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 7, 2006)

This one should be fun. Looking forward to seeing everyones entry. :icon_smil


----------



## BeneBaby (Mar 7, 2006)

Yeah!!! I am gonna do Snow White, she's my favorite.


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 7, 2006)

bene, i know ur gonna rock this one out!


----------



## lainey (Mar 7, 2006)

If I had more time, I would sew a disney costume just for this &gt;_&lt;

DARN IT LOL


----------



## Zoey (Mar 7, 2006)

I love Disney characters,but somehow I realized i can't copy any since all have long hair and I'm all short:sadno:


----------



## Zoey (Mar 7, 2006)

Kee she is so you with that red hair.I hope you will have an entry:laughing:


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 8, 2006)

OMG I want to jump up and down with excitment over this DTB choice my two fave things together :icon_love I love Disney so much esp Tinkerbell  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh I really wish my camera took good enough pics so I could participate :icon_cry:

Can't wait to see all the entries x


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 8, 2006)

*i think this d2b is going to be very challenging and exciting. can't wait to see you ladies pix.*


----------



## Leony (Mar 8, 2006)

Cool, I think I'd be Jasmin (aladdin) if I have time this weekend :icon_chee


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 8, 2006)

What about Julia Robert's Tinkerbell from the movie Hook?






Oh, too bad betty boop isn't a disney character!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 8, 2006)

I can totally see you as Snow White! You're gonna rock!

This is a very cool theme and I can't wait to see all the entries!!


----------



## xeniba (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok, this is my first DTB...hope you like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 8, 2006)

HOLY WOW! :clap :clap :clap

Excellent Job! I can't get over how much detail you put into this! Wow, You look amazing! :laughing: You rock, girl!


----------



## Leony (Mar 8, 2006)

That's awesome xeniba!!!:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Maja (Mar 8, 2006)

Great job xeniba! You even got a matching necklace! :clap :clap


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 8, 2006)

You did a wonderful job Xeniba! You got everything down perfectly!:clap


----------



## Sophia (Mar 8, 2006)

Leony I don't know why but I want to see you as Mulan!!!!! :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Laura (Mar 8, 2006)

Fantastic entry! Well done girl. What a great start to the comp


----------



## lilla (Mar 8, 2006)

:icon_smil :clap :clap Wow, you did an awesome job!!!:clap


----------



## anne7 (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, that looks really great, xeniba!

I hope someone does Ariel, she is my favorite. :icon_love:


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

thats awesome!! :clap


----------



## cuddles (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow Xeniba i'm speechless. awesome job


----------



## tashbash (Mar 8, 2006)

OMG Xeniba!!! THAT IS SO AWESOME!! Great job!:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Fabulous, just straight fabulous Xeniba. :clap YOU GO GIRL!!!*


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 8, 2006)

girl, u rocked this one out!! great entry!!!


----------



## redrocks (Mar 8, 2006)

Great Job Xeniba! :clap You nailed it!!!


----------



## ilafa (Mar 8, 2006)

Xeniba :clap fabulous!


----------



## VenusGoddess (Mar 8, 2006)

Awesome job, Xeniba!!!

I think I may do this one...either Belle, Jasmin, or Mulan...hmmmmm...

Maybe I'll do my daughter up...would that count? She'd love it. LOL


----------



## semantje (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, thats really good !:clap


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 9, 2006)

Amazing first dtb. You even made your hair, shirt, and jewelry match her's. Great job! :clap


----------



## mintesa (Mar 9, 2006)

but you are snow white already :smiletongue:


----------



## kaori (Mar 9, 2006)

Xeniba,....WOW.//i am spechless)))))))) :flowers: :flowers: :heart:

I just imagine hwos can verry similar with disney characther in here

*Benebaby I believ you can be realistic snowwhite ,..i cn't wait your entry darling))))):heart:

*Leony yess exactly you have verry preety hair and preety smile)))))like my mind you be Jasmine from Aladin Movie,...just perfect darling)))))):heart:

*Mintesa be MULAN ))))):heart:

*Mitsuko i imagine she come be Tinker bell )))) :heart:

*Kee for Megara)))):heart:

Ahhh i can't wait for entry)))))))))):heart: :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Marisol (Mar 9, 2006)

xeniba - you are so rocking this DTB!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

what a cute theme, lina!

xeniba, great job! you look so awesome!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 9, 2006)

this is absolutely fantastic! you are the pretty version though :laughing: congratulations, I love it :clap


----------



## mintesa (Mar 9, 2006)

xeniba WOW bRAVO :clap Fantastic. im just speechless so... :smilehappyyes:


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 9, 2006)

xeniba you hit the nail on the head with that one!! you look great, great mu. i love the lip color :clap


----------



## iloveparis (Mar 9, 2006)

Great job, xeniba:clap:clap:clap

She's one of my fave villains.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

wow, you did an awesome job Xeniba :clap


----------



## sherice (Mar 9, 2006)

OMG! Amazing! :clap


----------



## drummergurl (Mar 9, 2006)

I have to chime in here and concur - you look fantastic. Great job!

:clap


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 9, 2006)

Xeniba - You did great!!!! :clap


----------



## AnnaBelle (Mar 9, 2006)

Since my nickname is Belle I will do Belle! I'll try to do it a bit later in the day. I have to clean out my closet! (fun, fun lol) Here are the pics I am going to try and copy:


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 9, 2006)

Are there any disney characters with pink or short hair?:whistling:


----------



## tcangiano (Mar 9, 2006)

You look great xeniba...

Good Job...:clap


----------



## Laura (Mar 9, 2006)

Can't wait Millie!


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Mar 9, 2006)

wow! great job! :laughing:


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 10, 2006)

I just love that last pic! Can't wait to see your entry!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, i'm still quite new to this, i've got a couple of questions... do i post my entry in this thread? and can i post 2 entries? :whistling: i've got mine ready but i LOVE that Mulan's pic that Kee posted so i'm quite tempted to give it a go...


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 10, 2006)

ok, i went back on the thread and saw Xeniba's entry ( REALLY liked it ) so the first of my questions has been answered. Here i go with my first DTB, took a little while to upload the pics... :sdrop:


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow, that is really good!!! Great first entry! :clap


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorreeee! :laughno:

Thanks for your coments girls! Really enjoyed doing it.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 11, 2006)

Fantastic job, well done :clap


----------



## lilla (Mar 11, 2006)

:clap You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## ienjoymakeup (Mar 11, 2006)

That's fantastic! Awesome job!


----------



## AnnaBelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Awesome job ladies!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

great job, jellybaby! that was so good! by the way, i added the reference pic to your post for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KISKA (Mar 11, 2006)

Alice is my favourite. I will do Alice if I don't get too lazy. I wish I had excatly the same outfit as her.


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for that Jennifer! :icon_smil


----------



## mintesa (Mar 11, 2006)

jellybaby -- aaaaaaa thats screaming CUTE!!!


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 11, 2006)

*jellybaby that is such a cute entry of minnie mouse. good job.*


----------



## Maja (Mar 11, 2006)

Jellybaby, that is one awesome entry! Great job!


----------



## xeniba (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the compliments on my entry!

Jellybaby, your's is so cute! I never would've even thought about doing Minnie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## islandgirl930 (Mar 11, 2006)

I think I'm going to do Jasmine after I color my hair. Looking forward to it. This should be fun!! :icon_smil


----------



## Laura (Mar 11, 2006)

Great entry Jellybaby! Would love to see a bigger version of the pic..


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 11, 2006)

Great job! :clap


----------



## asummertyme (Mar 11, 2006)

great job jelly awsom in fact!

boy, i gotta step up my game...lol


----------



## Marisol (Mar 11, 2006)

Jellybaby - great DTB!


----------



## tashbash (Mar 11, 2006)

Jellybaby, that is so cute! You did a great job on your first DTB!


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 12, 2006)

Have you tried double clicking on the thumbnail? I'll post another couple of pics tomorrow...

Thanks everybody for your compliments!! :satisfied:


----------



## Maja (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes, Jellybaby you can post 2 entries, but only one can enter the contest.


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2006)

Awesome first D2B entry Jelly baby!:clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 12, 2006)

wow you look awesome! what a great job you did!:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 12, 2006)

that looks hot! good job!:clap


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 12, 2006)

You look just like Minnie, and cool hair!:icon_smil


----------



## pieced (Mar 12, 2006)

xeniba you've done such a good job,:clap :clap :clap whoa, you go girl, even the hair...


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Mar 13, 2006)

AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 13, 2006)

WOW you did a great job. i love it.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 13, 2006)

xeniba--holy moly that rocks!!

jelly--awesome DTB entry!!


----------



## devinjhans (Mar 13, 2006)

jellybaby that is soooo cute! i love it! you did a fantastic job!! makes me even more excited to be going to disneyworld this year! :laughing:


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 14, 2006)

I took tinkerbell pictures but for some reason my usb port isn't working.........grr I will post as soon as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 14, 2006)

OMG! I love this theme!! Great pick Lina! :clap

Xeniba - HOLY COW. I am speechless... I hope you re-do this for Halloween next year because that is just AWESOME!!!! :w00t:

Jellybaby - FANTASTIC Minnie!!! I didn't think anyone would do her &amp; your first d2b is GREAT!!!


----------



## abmsandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Girls!

I'm new here......and am loving it! You girls are so much fun! I've been on here over an hour checking out all the different topics, this is alot of fun! I could stay on here forever! I'll jump in on the next one! Just wanted to say Hi! Oh, and xeniba, that was awesome!:clap and the minnie mouse was right on the mark! you go girls!


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome abmsandra! Looking forward to seeing your entries in the future  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## abmsandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Laura....trying to figure out how to get into my profile to add info and don't know how to do it......jeez!


----------



## Maja (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi and welcome to MakeupTalk!

To edit your profile click User CP button on the Mut toolbar - top line far left. Than you'll see an Edit Profile button on the left side if the screen.

HTH!


----------



## abmsandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks, Kim for the welcome!

Thank you Maja!!!! Now I got it!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap yeah, I think my senses are slowing down already....yikes!

Yamelis


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 16, 2006)

Tinkerbell!


----------



## Maja (Mar 16, 2006)

Yay, another entry!

Looking great Hottsauce! You've even put on a costume! Great job!


----------



## Leony (Mar 16, 2006)

Pretty and cute!

Great job hottsauce1012!


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks you guys! I didn't know how else to do tink without the costume lol!


----------



## lilla (Mar 16, 2006)

:clap great job!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 16, 2006)

Wonderful entry :clap , Tinkerbells my fave disney star  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Mar 16, 2006)

Aw your costume is great!!


----------



## kaori (Mar 17, 2006)

AWWWWWWWW,...AMAZING HOTSAUCE ,...And perfect property,..love it love it^__^

xoxoxo


----------



## xeniba (Mar 17, 2006)

yay for tinkerbell...you look great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(i have a slight obsession with all things tink). ;-)


----------



## hottsauce1012 (Mar 17, 2006)

FIrst of thank you everyone!!!!!!!! 2nd xeniba you looked AMAZING, as did all the others


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 18, 2006)

Cool tinkerbell entry:clap You look great!


----------



## jellybaby (Mar 19, 2006)

well done tinkerbell! Any more entries??? Come on girls, don't be shy...:icon_smil


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd really like to do Cinderella but I doubt I could pull that off! LOL Great entries though!!


----------



## sammy_gee (Mar 19, 2006)

What a cute tinkerbell entry! The costume definatly adds to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2006)

Hurry, this theme contest is going to end soon!

Please submit if you want to submit your entries now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry for double posting, but here's my entry for disney character, Esmeralda.

Actually I was going to try to be Jasmine, but I end up looking like Esmeralda, LMAO:laughing: . Anyway, I'm just trying to participate since we got only three entries for this theme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Mar 20, 2006)

Awwww preety Leony^____^well done^___~


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 20, 2006)

You entered the D2B, yay!! Leony the Gypsy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Mar 20, 2006)

Great job Leony! You look gorgeous!


----------



## kaori (Mar 20, 2006)

Yup,..i think this so emergency,..premature D2B ,..in my life hahahah^____^

just pic imagine like pocahontas with long hair hihih^____^


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw Leony you look fab! I love your poses  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful!! Here's a few thumbnails as a reference!


----------



## chienkiri (Mar 20, 2006)

i really love esmeralda by leony congrats^^


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2006)

Fabulous entry Kaori!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 20, 2006)

Great job girls!!! Leony you look adorable!! And kaori - you look like Pocahontas anyway - so I'm sure it was easy for you! lol Great job!! :clap


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm going to close this thread soon and start the voting poll and a new D2B theme.

Laura, I miss you lots!


----------



## Laura (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw Leony, you're too cute! I miss you lots too but dont forget, i'm still here!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2006)

Yes, you still here and I'm still missing you because we used to be a D2B mods buddy lol. I'm going to do the graphic tomorrow, got lots of works to do now


----------



## Marisol (Mar 21, 2006)

Fabulous job ladies!


----------



## Maja (Mar 21, 2006)

Great job everyone!


----------



## abmsandra (Mar 21, 2006)

Leony and Kaori....You both are so beautiful!! Love the characters you both picked! Lots of similarities! Great job!!


----------



## Leony (Apr 20, 2006)




----------

